# Deep South GTG III - Lake Charles, LA



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

*When*: April 2nd, 2011, probably starting around noon.

*Where*: Lake Charles, LA - I'll send directions via pm a couple weeks ahead of time.

*Food*: too soon to tell

There also a carshow and USACI comp that weekend at the Civic Center. I'm sure at least a couple of us will be there for the comp on the 3rd.

Add your name to the list if you think you can make it.

1. Jason - papacueball
2.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

You know I'm in buddy. Hell I'll probably even take off that week to do a week of constant fishing beforehandPre-spawn=tight lines and sore thumbs

1. Jason - papacueball
2. Chris - Hillbilly SQ


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Good deal, Chris. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

3 months oughta be enough time for people to plan ahead given they don't suddenly cancel the day before like so many are notorious for doingThis one won't be during football season so no one can use that excuse.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

1. Jason - papacueball
2. Chris - Hillbilly SQ 
3. Chris - ChrisB


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

papacueball said:


> 1. Jason - papacueball
> 2. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
> 3. Chris - ChrisB


4.Glenn - GLN305 (If I don't get laid off)


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

bump

1. Jason - papacueball
2. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
3. Chris - ChrisB 
4. Glenn - GLN305


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

What major cities is Lake Charles somewhat close to? Might help potential attendies decide if they want to make the drive.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

MapQuest Maps - Driving Directions - Map

Close to everything.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

papacueball said:


> MapQuest Maps - Driving Directions - Map
> 
> Close to everything.


Still 7 hours from me thoughIf I only make one g2g this year it will be this one since you deep south boys are my homies


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Monday bump.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Bump for new info below! (too late to edit the first post)

*What:* Deep South GTG III. We did the first two in north Louisiana and figured we would try it down South to try and draw in even more people from Houston, New Orleans, etc. It doesn’t matter if your car is put back together, you have MORE sanding of fiberglass to do or your tune is currently in the ****ter. We’ve all been there and done that. Very laid back group of people who will help when and where they can. Bring items you want to sell or trade as their will be a fair bit of essque gear for sale/trade (Zukis, P9 combos, Peerless stuff, subs, etc).

*When:* April 2nd, 2011, probably starting around noon but make it whenever you can (we get up early for this stuff). 

*Where:* Lake Charles, LA – Directions will be sent via PM a couple weeks ahead of time. This is a fairly central location for a LOT of members here. Average drive times are below:
1. Houston – 2.5 hours
2. Dallas – 6 hours
3. Tyler/Longview – 4.25 hours
4. Austin – 5.5 hours
5. San Antonio/Corpus – 6 Hours
6. New Orleans – 3.5 hours
7. Baton Rouge – 2.25 hours
8. Shreveport/Monroe – 3.5 to 4 Hours
9. Little Rock – 6.5 hours
10. Jackson/Vicksburg – 5 hours
11. Mobile – 5 hours

*Food:* Most likely burgers, dogs, and some kickass gumbo. Any donations greatly appreciated to offset food costs.

*Hotels:* If there is enough interest, we can book rooms for 100% confirmed attendees for $99 per night here: Accommodations - L'Auberge - Lake Charles Accommodations - Houston AccomodationsThat is a VERY nice casino/hotel and the best place to stay around here, period. Normal rates are about $350 per night for their standard room. Other hotels to consider are:
1. La Quinta: La Quinta Inn & Suites Lake Charles Prien Lake Rd
2. Wingate: Wingate by Wyndham | Lake Charles Louisiana Hotel | Lake Charles, LA 70605 | Near Pool, Fitness Center & Fitness Center

*USACI:* There is also a car show and USACI comp that weekend at the Lake Charles Civic Center. At least a couple of us will be there for the comp on the 3rd. They will have an actual essque judge on hand for this one.

*Stuff:* Lawn chairs are a must as our GTG’s usually last 8+ hours. If anyone has a pop-up canopy, bring it. We will have at least two TrueRTA/Mic Mate set ups on hand but bring your own if you have one. Cameras aren’t a bad idea either, as we never seem to take any worthwhile pictures (that's all Sam's fault). Cigarettes are fine as long as it is outside or in the garage and the butts make it to the “butt bucket”. Alcohol is up to you, but you’ll be sleeping on a couch if you have one too many. There is the typical Louisiana refrigerator in the garage specifically for beer.

*Attendees:* Add your name to the list if you think you can make it. We will firm everything up as we get closer to the GTG.
1. Jason - papacueball
2. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
3. Chris - ChrisB
4. Glenn - GLN305 
5. Sam - Sam3535
6. Keith – streamlinetops 2007


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

as of now i in


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Sweet, Ben! What are you running these days?

1. Jason - papacueball
2. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
3. Chris - ChrisB
4. Glenn - GLN305
5. Sam - Sam3535
6. Keith – streamlinetops 2007
7. Ben - honda


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

i might go... depends on if there are any tests that week, so not certain yet. but the car should be done by then.. orchestras and modded c2ks


----------



## beatnik (Mar 13, 2009)

Maybe. Depends on the racing schedule.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

1. Jason - papacueball
2. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
3. Chris - ChrisB
4. Glenn - GLN305
5. Sam - Sam3535
6. Keith – streamlinetops 2007
7. Ben - honda 
8. SouthSyde - maybe
9. beatnik - maybe


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

papacueball said:


> Sweet, Ben! What are you running these days?


same as before but finally add 1100.1 to sub and bridge 650.6. Got my AT reconed still in the box since Oct . Should be installed by gtg i hope.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice. I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

1. Jason - papacueball
2. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
3. Chris - ChrisB
4. Glenn - GLN305
5. Sam - Sam3535
6. Keith – streamlinetops 2007
7. Ben - honda
8. SouthSyde - maybe
9. beatnik - maybe 
10. snaimpally - maybe


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

1. Jason - papacueball
2. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
3. Chris - ChrisB
4. Glenn - GLN305
5. Sam - Sam3535
6. Keith – streamlinetops 2007
7. Ben - honda
8. SouthSyde - maybe
9. beatnik - maybe
10. snaimpally - maybe 
11. Steven-Maxpowers

I missed the last one due to spending too much time at the car dealer. Will make it this time.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad to hear it! How close to LA are you?


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

Just 5 hours north.

Sent from my HTC Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a couple pairs of subs for sale if someone on here decides they might want them. Shipping is expensive and questionable at times so I rather sell them face to face with someone.

Pair of Infinity Kappa Perfect 10.4d in d4 coils...$120 if I hand them to you in person.
Pair of newer style re10's in d4 coils...$60 if I hand them to you in person.

Both pairs of subs sound wonderful but in a sealed alignment you need cabin gain working in your favor or you could always port. I simply don't have the room to port.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

You have room to port! 

Small drivers are cool :rockon:




Hillbilly SQ said:


> I have a couple pairs of subs for sale if someone on here decides they might want them. Shipping is expensive and questionable at times so I rather sell them face to face with someone.
> 
> Pair of Infinity Kappa Perfect 10.4d in d4 coils...$120 if I hand them to you in person.
> Pair of newer style re10's in d4 coils...$60 if I hand them to you in person.
> ...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

8675309 said:


> You have room to port!
> 
> Small drivers are cool :rockon:


I do, but not willing to give up the storage space inside the truck to do it. I traded in my GMC because I didn't have enough space inside the cab. I'm not about to build a big box in my quad for the sake of going louder and lower. The new subs model out where what little cabin gain I do have should bring the curve right up where it needs to be to measure flat. If I like the 10's and thing I can squeeze out the room I'll see if I can get the 12's in. Why not port the 10's? Well, a 26" long port in EACH enclosure with 2 90* bends in it would most likely chuff. That's not a chance I'm willing to take. If the ports were further away in an sub or trunk of a car it would be different.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Back from bannage: Any attendees should bring what they want to sell/trade/etc. Post your stuffz up herez. I have a DEX/DEQ-P9/RS-D7X combo, two Zuki eleets (v1), Peerless mids, some H-Audio stuff, SEAS Lotus 8's, and a bunch of 12" subs up for grabs; the more the merrier.

And Jenny (Abe) , pretty sure you're juding the USACi comp that weekend so be sure to come out and see the group at the get together.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

1. Sam – sam3535
2. Jason - papacueball
3. Chris - zukihustler/Hillbilly SQ
4. Chris - ChrisB/oldsch00lf00l
5. Glenn - GLN305
6. Keith – streamlinetops 2007
7. Ben - honda
8. Steven - Maxpowers
9. Alan - BigAl205 - probably 
10. Shiv - snaimpally - maybe
11. SouthSyde - maybe
12. beatnik - maybe


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Bump. Just over a month to go!

1. Sam – sam3535
2. Jason - papacueball
3. Chris - zukihustler/Hillbilly SQ
4. Chris - ChrisB/oldsch00lf00l
5. Glenn - GLN305
6. Keith – streamlinetops 2007
7. Ben - honda
8. Steven - Maxpowers
9. Alan - BigAl205 - probably
10. Shiv - snaimpally - maybe
11. SouthSyde - maybe
12. beatnik - maybe


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Less than a month away.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I live in Bossier, just a few hours north but can't make it. I won't be home for another month after the GTG.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, maybe next time, then.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I got a new Ram to get ready for this g2g. It's gonna be tight but think I can do it.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Damn, checked the map to see if I was going to be closer by moving to Tampa... NOPE. Wish I was so I could make it over, but that drive is not going to happen.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Tampa is down there where you're a ways from pretty much any g2g. You are close to Erins favorite place tho


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Well I got a new Ram to get ready for this g2g. It's gonna be tight but think I can do it.


I've got faith in you Chris. That's plenty of time.



slade1274 said:


> Damn, checked the map to see if I was going to be closer by moving to Tampa... NOPE. Wish I was so I could make it over, but that drive is not going to happen.


That's one **** of a drive. I've driven Lake Charles to Tampa and vice versa when we were ferrying boats back and forth across the Gulf during Deepwater Horizon and that drive ain't no joke! It's only 13 hours. 

I've PM'd a few others with links to this thread but the list as it stands now is:

1. Sam – sam3535
2. Jason - papacueball
3. Chris - zukihustler/Hillbilly SQ
4. Chris - ChrisB/oldsch00lf00l
5. Glenn - GLN305
6. Keith – streamlinetops 2007
7. Ben - honda
8. Steven - Maxpowers
9. Marshall - Sam's *****
10. Alan - BigAl205 - probably
11. Shiv - snaimpally - maybe
12. James - jamesavrit - maybe (depends on work schedule)
13. SouthSyde - maybe
14. beatnik - maybe 

I'll be sending out a PM in the next few days to confirm hotel rooms for anyone that wants one at L'Auberge du Lac Casino Resort: Lake Charles Louisiana Casinos & Resorts. The cost will be at my company's $99 a night rate (+taxes, etc.) and you will just pay when you check out. Great hotel and casino and the price is impossible to beat around here.

If you've got stuff to sell, bring it, as I've got a ****load of stuff up for grabs. Winning.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Got the drivers side drivers in and wire run waiting to shoot them under the carpet. Next is the passenger side. After that the power wire and amps will go in. Waiting for a big Smokestream tdr1700d to come in that I got for a good price and a firewall bushing for the main wire. I'll have everything set where all I'll have to do run the power though the firewall and bring everything to live. Hope I don't blow the picofuse:blush: 

I considered making a hotshot back afterwards but I know how tired I am afterwards so will likely take you up on that sweet deal for a room.


----------



## jamesavrit (Mar 1, 2010)

Is there going to be room to park my big ass truck there?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

jamesavrit said:


> Is there going to be room to park my big ass truck there?


How big?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

jamesavrit said:


> Is there going to be room to park my big ass truck there?


Plenty of room. My driveway is 21' wide by 100' long. And the lot next door (1/2 acre) will be available for any overflow parking neeeded.

dejo is going to try and make it, also.

1. Sam – sam3535
2. Jason - papacueball
3. Chris - zukihustler/Hillbilly SQ
4. Chris - ChrisB/oldsch00lf00l
5. Glenn - GLN305
6. Keith – streamlinetops 2007
7. Ben - honda
8. Steven - Maxpowers
9. Marshall - Sam's *****
10. Alan - BigAl205 - probably
11. Jon - dejo - probably
12. Shiv - snaimpally - maybe
13. James - jamesavrit - maybe (depends on work schedule)
14. SouthSyde - maybe
15. beatnik - maybe


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I kinda feel bad for forgetting to call dejo weeks ago about this. Good thing someone else remembered to drop him a line and will likely call him right after posting this.


----------



## jamesavrit (Mar 1, 2010)

so what dose GTG stand for?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I kinda feel bad for forgetting to call dejo weeks ago about this. Good thing someone else remembered to drop him a line and will likely call him right after posting this.


It happens and he's on the list now.




jamesavrit said:


> so what dose GTG stand for?


GTG = Get Together


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I kinda feel bad for forgetting to call dejo weeks ago about this. Good thing someone else remembered to drop him a line and will likely call him right after posting this.


I sent him a text right after starting the thread, but i never heard back from him.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

papacueball said:


> I sent him a text right after starting the thread, but i never heard back from him.


I knew it was your fault!! 

PM sent to everyone on the list regarding info for hotel rooms. As stated in the PM, even if you are still a "maybe" reply back anyway so we can start final planning.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I am possibly in as well. Depends on work but I am only 30 minutes out in Port Arthur. I would love to make it!

Erik

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

SoundJunkie said:


> I am possibly in as well. Depends on work but I am only 30 minutes out in Port Arthur. I would love to make it!
> 
> Erik
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 
Added you to the list. I'm guessing no hotel needed, but PM me if you want a room. It'll be super easy for you as I drive over to our local office there once or twice a month and it's about 50 minutes. No excuses not to make it now! List edited since Chris is a *****. Jus' playin. 

1. Sam – sam3535
2. Jason - papacueball
3. Chris - ChrisB/oldsch00lf00l
4. Glenn - GLN305
5. Keith – streamlinetops 2007
6. Ben - honda
7. Steven - Maxpowers
8. Marshall - Sam's *****
9. Alan - BigAl205 - probably
10. Jon - dejo - probably
11. Shiv - snaimpally - maybe
12. James - jamesavrit - maybe (depends on work schedule)
13. SouthSyde - maybe
14. beatnik - maybe 
15. Erik - SoundJunkie - maybe


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like I'm backing out. Unexpected expenses just won't let it happen


----------



## beatnik (Mar 13, 2009)

Same weekend as the Lonestar Roundup in Austin. Sorry guys, but I'm out.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Updated list below. My assistant spoke with the hotel yesterday and plenty of rooms to go around so let me know if you need reservations or not.

1. Sam – sam3535
2. Jason - papacueball
3. Chris - ChrisB/oldsch00lf00l
4. Glenn - GLN305
5. Ben - honda
6. Steven - Maxpowers
7. Marshall - Sam's *****
8. Robert - Sam's Bottom *****
9. Alan - BigAl205 - probably
10. Jon - dejo - probably
11. Shiv - snaimpally - maybe
12. James - jamesavrit - maybe (depends on work schedule)
13. Erik - SoundJunkie - maybe 
14. SouthSyde - maybe


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

As of now got to work that Sat. Anything changes i be there.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

honda said:


> As of now got to work that Sat. Anything changes i be there.


Let us know. Would like to hear the car with the new stuff.

1. Sam – sam3535 - Confirmed
2. Jason - papacueball - Confirmed
3. Glenn - GLN305 - Confirmed
4. Marshall - Sam's ***** - Confirmed
5. Robert - Sam's Bottom ***** - Confirmed
6. Chris - ChrisB/oldsch00lf00l - probably
7. Steven - Maxpowers - probably
8. Alan - BigAl205 - probably
9. Jon - dejo - probably
10. Ben - honda - maybe
11. Shiv - snaimpally - maybe
12. James - jamesavrit - maybe
13. Erik - SoundJunkie - maybe 
14. SouthSyde - maybe


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Less than two weeks!!


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

1. Sam – sam3535 - Confirmed
2. Jason - papacueball - Confirmed
3. Glenn - GLN305 - Confirmed
4. Marshall - Sam's ***** - Confirmed
5. Robert - Sam's Bottom ***** - Confirmed
6. Jon - dejo - probably
7. Ben - honda - maybe
8. Shiv - snaimpally - maybe
9. James - jamesavrit - maybe
10. Erik - SoundJunkie - maybe 
11. SouthSyde - maybe


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

As it turns out gotta work that weekend.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

One week to go.


----------



## Fus1on (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the invite Sam, I do vinyl wraps for race cars in my spare time and two of my customers are racing just up the road from Lake Charles Saturday night in Leesville so I might do the show during the day and hit the race that night on the way back home ... i'll try to get down there if I can.

A few pics from the USACi event here in Shreveport yesterday.
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Fus1on said:


> Thanks for the invite Sam, I do vinyl wraps for race cars in my spare time and two of my customers are racing just up the road from Lake Charles Saturday night in Leesville so I might do the show during the day and hit the race that night on the way back home ... i'll try to get down there if I can.
> 
> A few pics from the USACi event here in Shreveport yesterday.
> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


PM'd you details. New list is below.

1. Sam – sam3535 - Confirmed
2. Jason - papacueball - Confirmed
3. Glenn - GLN305 - Confirmed
4. Marshall - Sam's ***** - Confirmed
5. Robert - Sam's Bottom ***** - Confirmed
6. Jon - dejo - probably
7. Robert? - Fus1on - probably
8. Ben - honda - maybe
9. Shiv - snaimpally - maybe
10. James - jamesavrit - maybe


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Not going to make it guys.. sorry.. dang so disappointed.. maybe next time....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Same here. Got a lot of stuff coming out of my pay next month and none of it can be wiggled around. Then there's the percentage of medical bills insurance didn't pay for when I had all those issues earlier this month. Catch y'all at the next one.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

One more day! We're going to have beautiful weather all weekend to boot. Any last minute additions, please PM me for contact info and directions; the more the merrier.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

My weekend fell apart. they called me in for Sunday to work and it's on threat of being fired, so I gotta go. I hate end of the quarter BS. Man, I really wanted to be there too. Sorry guys.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm there in spirit. Y'all better post some pictures!


----------



## jamesavrit (Mar 1, 2010)

I want some photo's


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope that the rumors I heard aren't true about only 3 people there. If so, I won't blame you guys is you don't hold any more meets. I was so upset about not being able to go that I just about told them to fire me if they have to...but then I came to my senses. Either way, I appreciate the opportunity that my work took away from me.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

GLN305 said:


> I hope that the rumors I heard aren't true about only 3 people there. If so, I won't blame you guys is you don't hold any more meets. I was so upset about not being able to go that I just about told them to fire me if they have to...but then I came to my senses. Either way, I appreciate the opportunity that my work took away from me.


 me too... was waiting for some photos.... guess sq dont dont flow through people from down south veins. i wished i couldve made it but tests from school made it not possible..


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

No pics, but here's a short video.


----------

